# rent for 200usd?



## siri (Jul 15, 2008)

Where is the best place in thailand

for rent about 200 USD
Not polluted
good internet and stable electricity. 
Safe. 
Some expats.


----------



## retiredusn (Jun 24, 2007)

Has to be Chanthaburi.........Shopping,hositals,beach's, decent roads,. I pay 5000bt per month plus electric/water. Large 2bedroom/carport/fenced. No problem with dsl/phone/internet. Mine is a new house so a few of the older ones run around 3-4k per month


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Thailand is a good choice, if you can arrange some sort of visa that will allow you to stay there year round. Or are you looking for some place to stay for six months or so.

Many places in Thailand are quite polluted. Another thing is that I meet many people that think insecticides and chemical fertilizers are not used in countries like Thailand and India, when in fact they are some of the biggest users in the world, including DDT. I met someone in Chiang Mai who had been hospitalized for pesticide poisoning from drinking too much orange juice. There are about ten oranges in a large glass, and if you drink a couple of glasses a day for several days...


----------



## Ted88888 (Jun 2, 2008)

A lot of people SAY a lot of things - but I have found life and living here FAR healthier than "back home". 

ADSL can be had, but is often backlogged or maxed out in certain areas - If you want/need it, don't rent a place on the promise of it being arranged.

Any non-major-urban-area will have many houses duplexes in the price range you are looking for.

Generally you are quite a bit safer here than in most Western countries. More likelihood of getting hurt in an auto accident than of being mugged or assaulted.

BTW, about DDT, the original research was seriously flawed and there is a movement afoot to re-legalize it many places. Literally millions of PEOPLE have died from malaria - deaths that could have been prevented with the judicious spraying of DDT. Mosquito nets don't work as the the mossies that carry malaria are active at sunrise and sunset. Nobody is in bed at sunset and many in the developing world are up at sunrise. Nice idea - but like many notions of the Western world intended to save the East - it doesn't work.


----------



## owenjones (Mar 17, 2008)

*Living in Thailand*

Hi,

I live in north-eastern Thailand - no, not Isaan - Uttaradit province. It is very quiet and would not suit everyone. I have a satellite Internet connection, which I am usually very satisfied with AND they have just reduced the monthly charge from 2,000 B to 1,500. 
The province is unpoluted and relatively unpopulated too. I live in a small village and I love it. Only my wife and I speak English. The nearest foreigner is 5km away and within a radius of 15km, I know only 4 permanent residents and I've been here 4 years! 
If you're planning on moving here 'permanently', I suggest going to Pattaya and talking to a few people and then going out to look at a few places.
Do you like the sea?
Are you coming for the 'night life'?
Do you like countryside, nature and wildlife?
Food varies from region to region too.
As do musical tastes to some extent.
Can you afford or do you even want a car? Many find one essential in the country. I don't, but I'm alone in that.
If you live like I do, it is essential to have a hobby.
'Reading' is not enough.
'The Internet' can be.
'Writing' would be.
In short there is no 'right place' that would suit everyone.

All the best,
Owen.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Yeah, Ted, the DDt isn't the problem. One of the reasons it was banned was not for personal health, but because it killed a lot of other insects, too, like butterflies and bees.

However, that's one of the things people think the 'developing world' is free of. There are lots of other things that for many people outweight the pesticide and fertilizer problems, since people ten to walk more and eat more fruit and vegetables. The heat helps you eat light, too. And generally the pesitcides and fertilizers have long term effects.

There were actually a group of teachers in the hospital, all of whom had decided to get 'healthy' by drinking lots of orange juice, at least two large glasses a day. At least Chiang Mai Ram is a really nice hospital to be stuck in.

The safety issue depends, to some extent, on where you were living before. I can say that I have walked several blocks alone at about 1 am in Chiang Mai and not been overly worried. Thais are up at all hous, so the streets aren't as deserted, at least where I was. I did meet a couple of people who had been mugged, but they were not only out late, but staggeringly drunk, too. It also depends on where you live. There are parts of Washington DC that I wouldn't drive in, yet where I lived, I would decide I shouldn't be driving and walk home at 2 am and not be worried, and this was during the years when DC was the murder capital of the country.


----------

